# Hi from Norway



## JohannesR (Feb 4, 2012)

I´ve been on this forum for some time, and now I think it´s about time to drop a post here.

My impression is that this is a orchestral oriented forum mostly, and most of the work I do is not orchestral. But I just did a score which you can listen to here: 
Old school action cue for a short I just finished - feel free to comment

I am a freelancer, working as a composer, sound designer, session musician and even record producer if I like the music  I have a typical band background, and have been interested in writing for orchestras the last two years.

When I have something to contribute with, I´ll do my best!

Johannes


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Johannes.


----------



## Resoded (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome neighbor! Very nice action cue, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoonFlare (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, 

This is a great forum, and even though you don't do orchestral stuff I guess you'll find a lot of interesting topics here.

Good to have another from Norway here.


----------

